# Microwaves...



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

I get the odd look quite often when someone sees my kitchen and they don't see a microwave. I have people offer them to me as if my kitchen is not complete without one. I went apartment shopping and they try to tell me how great the kitchen is due to the fact it comes with a microwave. Am I the only one who does not use one? I have worked in a few restaurants that didn't have one in the building.
I also get odd looks as a single man with a teapot on the stove. Its the best way to heat water without a microwave.

So who else CAN live without a microwave?

What kitchen gadget can't you live without?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, a microwave sure comes in handy for microwave popcorn.  LOL  It comes in handy with the kids around, but if it blew up, I would not miss it personally.

I guess the best kitchen gadget that I would not want to loose it the lowely can opener...........sure makes life easier than it would be with out it.............next would be the kitchen aid mixer.........use that thing quite a bit.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 25, 2007)

Need one, couldn't live without it with the kids and wife.


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone cook popcorn on the stove anymore? I am sure there are plenty of people here that have done so. How about in that wire cage over a fire?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I always need a can opener of sorts, I go nuts trying to find the same one that gets moved around.


----------



## placebo (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it does a pretty good job a re-heating my ribs with a quickness, and my coffee, and my oatmeal, and my tea, and my soup.....heck the darn things are just convenient for people like me that have little to no extra time on my hands.

Ask me that question again after I retire lol


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought I would be lost without one at first. Then I got used to life without it. I can boil a cup of water in the teapot as quickly as I could nuke it to a boil.
Sometimes I wish I had one for heating a hotdog or a quick meal. Then I just figure out a different way of doing it and have no trouble.

I dunno... Maybe if I have one I will fill my freezer with micro meals and just not cook anymore. hehehe joking


----------



## gadawgsr1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't want to derail the thread but I would like to add one thing to this discussion. We have a microwave and I must admit I'm glad we do sometimes. I will tell you this, however, I do not, will not, refuse to own a cell phone! There are three places people will find me and all three have phones--Work, home, or church. 

I will save you the soap box demonstration on this topic but I HATE the way people use their cell phones these days. I will completely support legislation that will enforce a $1,000 fine for each offense of talking on your cell phone while driving! Some people are capable of multitasking but most are not! The problem is.. It is the ones who think they can but cannot!


Sorry! I feel better now...


----------



## placebo (Oct 25, 2007)

Please hold, I have another call coming in.........which lane am I supposed to be in?


----------



## gadawgsr1 (Oct 25, 2007)

"Oh I'm sorry... I didn't realize I was doing 40 mph..." 

--- While traveling on the interstate in the PASSING LANE beside two other people in cars who are traveling 40 mph meanwhile the traffic is backed up for 15 miles during rush hour traffic because no one can get by.  

There are plenty more where this one came from and none of them will be made up...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 25, 2007)

I can TOTALLY live without a microwave at home... being a kid born in the fifties, I lived for years without one! We do have one however, but I don't use it.

One thing in the kitchen I cannot live without? My wife... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and I mean that with all due respect... she is a wonderful cook, and she has some really cool Kitchenaide toys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edit: Oh, the jury's still out on the cell phone thing...


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 25, 2007)

Man....we have to have a microwave. Mine went out once and I had to borrow one until it was replaced to keep the family from complaining so much. We are too used to it now.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 25, 2007)

i don't use one.........but momma would go nuts......reheating coffee in the morning..........IN FACT, ours went out the other day.......glad we had a back up just so i wouldn't have to hear her.......ahh.......what werd comes to mine............

but like A.B. said..........ANY UNI-TASKER IS A WASTE OF TIME.........LOSE IT.........

only reason i can see for a cell phone is in case of emergency's........break downs on the highway for one......you would be surprised how many people just drive on by, without even a brakelite burp........specially in iowa winters........


d8de


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

The cell phone I refused for years but then as I got ready to move I thought it would be nice to have on the road just in case. After the move I never got a regular phone hooked back up and have not had a land line in 8 years. I do understand your thoughts on cell phones and driving though.

When first I didn't have a microwave I thought how in the heck will I eat. I learned pretty quick the time differential isn't that much different in some cases. Just have to plan at times. 

Will I ever have one again? Maybe, but I will buy a nice smoker first and house at which to put it


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2007)

I started cooking popcorn on the stove when I was about 10 years old or so and have been doing it ever since.

I just can't get into microwave popcorn.. it just does not taste the same to me and the texture is a little different.

My wife bought me one of those pots a year or two ago that has the crank and stirs the corn while it pops.

I pop a batch on the stove probably 3 times a week or so for the kids and I.. my wife does not like popcorn and I think that is weird but hey, I married her!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 25, 2007)

plus i heard, that if you have a fireplace.......popping popcorn is a real nice family gettogether........specially with the holidays coming up


d8de


----------



## lauragoodin (Oct 25, 2007)

I am absolutely convinced that microwaves don't just heat the food, they change the flavor.  Bleah.  Psychosomatic?  Perhaps.  But don't try to convince me otherwise.  If I still had my trusty toast-r-oven (God rest its soul), I'd never, ever use a microwave.

As for indispensible, my enormous stone mortar and pestle; my hand-cranked chopper thing; my big ceramic bowl with a lid (fabulous for letting bread rise); my Pyrex baking dishes....


----------



## richtee (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm properly burning cheezy potatoes made with home made cream of celery soup in the Pyrex as I type. WITH bacon, than ya kindly!   :{)
Great stuff!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah.....I had some popcorn over the campfire last weekend. That's my favorite way to pop it!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 25, 2007)

Man I use our microwave everyday, with kids I could not be without one.


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

I get the odd look quite often when someone sees my kitchen and they don't see a microwave. I have people offer them to me as if my kitchen is not complete without one. I went apartment shopping and they try to tell me how great the kitchen is due to the fact it comes with a microwave. Am I the only one who does not use one? I have worked in a few restaurants that didn't have one in the building.
I also get odd looks as a single man with a teapot on the stove. Its the best way to heat water without a microwave.

So who else CAN live without a microwave?

What kitchen gadget can't you live without?


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, a microwave sure comes in handy for microwave popcorn.  LOL  It comes in handy with the kids around, but if it blew up, I would not miss it personally.

I guess the best kitchen gadget that I would not want to loose it the lowely can opener...........sure makes life easier than it would be with out it.............next would be the kitchen aid mixer.........use that thing quite a bit.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 25, 2007)

Need one, couldn't live without it with the kids and wife.


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anyone cook popcorn on the stove anymore? I am sure there are plenty of people here that have done so. How about in that wire cage over a fire?


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I always need a can opener of sorts, I go nuts trying to find the same one that gets moved around.


----------



## placebo (Oct 25, 2007)

Well it does a pretty good job a re-heating my ribs with a quickness, and my coffee, and my oatmeal, and my tea, and my soup.....heck the darn things are just convenient for people like me that have little to no extra time on my hands.

Ask me that question again after I retire lol


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

I thought I would be lost without one at first. Then I got used to life without it. I can boil a cup of water in the teapot as quickly as I could nuke it to a boil.
Sometimes I wish I had one for heating a hotdog or a quick meal. Then I just figure out a different way of doing it and have no trouble.

I dunno... Maybe if I have one I will fill my freezer with micro meals and just not cook anymore. hehehe joking


----------



## gadawgsr1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't want to derail the thread but I would like to add one thing to this discussion. We have a microwave and I must admit I'm glad we do sometimes. I will tell you this, however, I do not, will not, refuse to own a cell phone! There are three places people will find me and all three have phones--Work, home, or church. 

I will save you the soap box demonstration on this topic but I HATE the way people use their cell phones these days. I will completely support legislation that will enforce a $1,000 fine for each offense of talking on your cell phone while driving! Some people are capable of multitasking but most are not! The problem is.. It is the ones who think they can but cannot!


Sorry! I feel better now...


----------



## placebo (Oct 25, 2007)

Please hold, I have another call coming in.........which lane am I supposed to be in?


----------



## gadawgsr1 (Oct 25, 2007)

"Oh I'm sorry... I didn't realize I was doing 40 mph..." 

--- While traveling on the interstate in the PASSING LANE beside two other people in cars who are traveling 40 mph meanwhile the traffic is backed up for 15 miles during rush hour traffic because no one can get by.  

There are plenty more where this one came from and none of them will be made up...


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 25, 2007)

I can TOTALLY live without a microwave at home... being a kid born in the fifties, I lived for years without one! We do have one however, but I don't use it.

One thing in the kitchen I cannot live without? My wife... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 and I mean that with all due respect... she is a wonderful cook, and she has some really cool Kitchenaide toys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Edit: Oh, the jury's still out on the cell phone thing...


----------



## wvsmokeman (Oct 25, 2007)

Man....we have to have a microwave. Mine went out once and I had to borrow one until it was replaced to keep the family from complaining so much. We are too used to it now.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 25, 2007)

i don't use one.........but momma would go nuts......reheating coffee in the morning..........IN FACT, ours went out the other day.......glad we had a back up just so i wouldn't have to hear her.......ahh.......what werd comes to mine............

but like A.B. said..........ANY UNI-TASKER IS A WASTE OF TIME.........LOSE IT.........

only reason i can see for a cell phone is in case of emergency's........break downs on the highway for one......you would be surprised how many people just drive on by, without even a brakelite burp........specially in iowa winters........


d8de


----------



## vlap (Oct 25, 2007)

The cell phone I refused for years but then as I got ready to move I thought it would be nice to have on the road just in case. After the move I never got a regular phone hooked back up and have not had a land line in 8 years. I do understand your thoughts on cell phones and driving though.

When first I didn't have a microwave I thought how in the heck will I eat. I learned pretty quick the time differential isn't that much different in some cases. Just have to plan at times. 

Will I ever have one again? Maybe, but I will buy a nice smoker first and house at which to put it


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 25, 2007)

I started cooking popcorn on the stove when I was about 10 years old or so and have been doing it ever since.

I just can't get into microwave popcorn.. it just does not taste the same to me and the texture is a little different.

My wife bought me one of those pots a year or two ago that has the crank and stirs the corn while it pops.

I pop a batch on the stove probably 3 times a week or so for the kids and I.. my wife does not like popcorn and I think that is weird but hey, I married her!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 25, 2007)

plus i heard, that if you have a fireplace.......popping popcorn is a real nice family gettogether........specially with the holidays coming up


d8de


----------



## lauragoodin (Oct 25, 2007)

I am absolutely convinced that microwaves don't just heat the food, they change the flavor.  Bleah.  Psychosomatic?  Perhaps.  But don't try to convince me otherwise.  If I still had my trusty toast-r-oven (God rest its soul), I'd never, ever use a microwave.

As for indispensible, my enormous stone mortar and pestle; my hand-cranked chopper thing; my big ceramic bowl with a lid (fabulous for letting bread rise); my Pyrex baking dishes....


----------



## richtee (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm properly burning cheezy potatoes made with home made cream of celery soup in the Pyrex as I type. WITH bacon, than ya kindly!   :{)
Great stuff!


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah.....I had some popcorn over the campfire last weekend. That's my favorite way to pop it!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 25, 2007)

Man I use our microwave everyday, with kids I could not be without one.


----------

